# RITA 6th Edition High Resolution Scanning



## sameh76 (14 فبراير 2010)

أعزائي اليكم كتاب ريتا بصوره عالية الجوده , حيث يمكنك طباعته بشكل واضح , حيث ان النسخة التي على اغلب المواقع غير واضحه وباهتة.

مع تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح .. ادعوا لي بالتوفيق في الاختبار

وشكرا :12::77::75::56:



 
هذا هو الرابط على الرابيد شير ... الحجم حوالي 100 ميجا


http://rapidshare.com/files/350465871/6_Ed_.pdf.html














http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504-4.html#post2033346



_ تم اضافة الموضوع للمكتبة.

الاشراف_


----------



## sameh76 (14 فبراير 2010)

*media fire also*

http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


----------



## ahmed_2006 (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً .. واللهم وفقنا أجمعين...

آميــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة الهامة


----------



## essa2000eg (15 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز شكرا لك على المجهود 
خلاص كده المنتدى فيه كل المواد الهامة الخاصة بالاصدار الرابع وكمان برنامج الاسئلة مفيش حاجة ناقصة غير مجهود الشباب والمذاكرة الجدية ودعواتنا للجميع بالتوفيق وشكرا لكم


----------



## Walid.khalid (15 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز سامح.
الرجاْء إنزال النسخة من هذا المرجع مرة أخري حتي نستطيع إنزالها مرة أخري 
ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## sameh76 (15 فبراير 2010)

See the other link for MediaFire, Rapidshare allows only 10 times download. If some one could upload it on the upload center of the fourm; it will make it easy for all.

Regards


----------



## Walid.khalid (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرً جزيلاً أخ سامح، لقد تمكنت من إنزال الملف.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاك اله كل خير


----------



## the Poor 2 God (17 فبراير 2010)

well thank you.


----------



## abosalah1 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب الهام فعلا ً


----------



## mustafasas (18 فبراير 2010)

jzak ALLAH Khirn


----------



## sameh76 (25 فبراير 2010)

*أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين التثبيت*

أرجو منكم التثبيت حيث ان هذه اوضح نسخه على المنتدى والكثير يبحثون عن هذه المادة القيمة.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 فبراير 2010)

يا سلام
نسخة رائعة أفضل من النسخة التي عندي بكثير
شكرا لك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sameh76 (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على دعواتكم لي*

اشكركم جميعا على دعواتكم لي


----------



## Heba.s (28 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك ..بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ..
نسخه رائعه و واضحه افضل من الاخرى بكثير 
و فعلا يا ريت يتم التثبيت حتى يستفيد بها باقي اخواننا الكرام 
سلمت يداك مره اخرى


----------



## aati badri (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
رغم مجهوداتكم الجبارة
ولكننـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
لم نفلح في التنزيل
نرجوكم مرة أخرى
وشكرا


----------



## sameh76 (28 فبراير 2010)

*Mediafire*

http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


----------



## sameh76 (28 فبراير 2010)

ارجو تقييم الموضوع


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (1 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## aati badri (1 مارس 2010)

ياشباب 
السلام عليكم 
لم نستطع تنزيل الملف
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## aati badri (1 مارس 2010)

sameh76 قال:


> ارجو تقييم الموضوع


 
أخي الكريم لانستطيع التقييم لاننا لم نر شيئ:67:


----------



## sameh76 (1 مارس 2010)

يا شباب هذا هو الرابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


----------



## الشكر لله (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

*This page needs JavaScript, to display all information correct!*


*Error*

ياشباب
السلام عليكم
هذا ماتحصلنا عليه
وبرضو شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا محنا
ياســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامح 
لم نحصل علي الغنيمة


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

الســــلام عليكم
مش سايبك ياسامح ياهندسة
الايميل أهو
meesho2010عند أخونا gmail ابن dot com 
نرجوالتكرم بالإرسال
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sameh76 (3 مارس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الســــلام عليكم
> مش سايبك ياسامح ياهندسة
> الايميل أهو
> meesho2010عند أخونا gmail ابن dot com
> ...


 

هذا هو الرابط ... 

http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


----------



## aati badri (3 مارس 2010)

sameh76 قال:


> هذا هو الرابط ...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


 

1000 الف 1000 شكر
سوف نجرب ياهندسة ونقولك

لانني جربت حتى بعد التحميل 
ملف الpdf لايفتح


----------



## sameh76 (3 مارس 2010)

وهذا رابط اخر :

http://www.zshare.net/download/73259060e2e3b764/


----------



## aati badri (4 مارس 2010)

وثاني 1000 شكرا


----------



## aati badri (6 مارس 2010)

الآن يحق علينا الثناء 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sameh76 (6 مارس 2010)

العفو يا شباب .. تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## الكراديسى (8 مارس 2010)

thanks sameh for this very good copy


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة الخيؤر الرابطين مش شغالين حد يرفعهم تانى و جزى الله صاحب الموضوع كل خير


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

:15:يا جماعة الخير الرابطين مش شغالين حد يرفعهم تانى و جزى الله صاحب الموضوع كل خير:2:


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i هذا هو الرابط مع خالص تحياتى للاخ سامح شكرا وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (27 يونيو 2010)

sameh76 قال:


> أعزائي اليكم كتاب ريتا بصوره عالية الجوده , حيث يمكنك طباعته بشكل واضح , حيث ان النسخة التي على اغلب المواقع غير واضحه وباهتة.
> 
> مع تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح .. ادعوا لي بالتوفيق في الاختبار
> 
> ...


 


sameh76 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


 


sameh76 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


 


sameh76 قال:


> يا شباب هذا هو الرابط
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


 


sameh76 قال:


> هذا هو الرابط ...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i


 


sameh76 قال:


> وهذا رابط اخر :
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/73259060e2e3b764/


 
شكرا يا مهندس سامح على مجهودك
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وفقنا الله وإياك في اجتياز الاختبار بتفوق بإذنه تعالى



عادل ندى محمود قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?egzzdrjye2i هذا هو الرابط مع خالص تحياتى للاخ سامح شكرا وجزالك الله خيرا


 
شكرا يا مهندس عادل على مجهودك
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نور الدين79 (27 يونيو 2010)

al25 alkareem.haza alrabet la y3ml.2wo fee 7aga 3'lt.argo elt2kod


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 يناير 2011)

*رد الاشراف*

شكرا أخي الفاضل .... وتم اضافة المشاركة للمكتبة مع التقييم للموضوع ولشخصكم ....


لك خالص الشكر. 

عمر الفاروق


----------



## sh2awaa (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (22 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boushy (8 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور على المشاركة الهامة*​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (8 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا سامح **على المجهود الرائع والجبار ده 

وجزاك الله كل خير يــا عادل على إضافتك الروعة 

جعله في ميزان حسناتكم ...

تم التحميل بالكامل من أجل المعرفة والتجربة : ) 

طلب صغير ...

هل يمكن نقل الكتاب إلى المنتديات والمواقع الأخرى ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## himaelnady (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.S.H (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو السيف (10 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Abubaker Mohamed (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن المساعدة في تحميل المستند نسبة لأنني أحصل على Access Denied عند الضغط على الرابط.
http://rapidshare.com/files/350465871/6_Ed_.pdf.html


----------



## Eng.S.H (12 أبريل 2011)

thank uuuuu


----------



## Eng.S.H (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akmq (21 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم يا اخ محمد
انتخلصت pmp exam طميني ؟
انا بذاكر المنهج بس ليسه بجيب في mockup exam 60% to 70% ايه الحل؟


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

